# UWG bleibt bezüglich Telefon-Marketing unverändert



## wazi (29 Mai 2004)

UWG-Novelle: Opt-in für Telefonwerbung gesetzlich festgeschrieben


Das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs, UWG, wird entsprechend dem Beschluss des Bundestages von Ende März in Kraft treten.

Die Bemühungen des DDV und sehr vieler Mitgliedsunternehmen, im Vermittlungsausschuss vom 26.05. noch Änderungen in Richtung opt-out einzubringen, waren letztlich erfolglos. Ganz offensichtlich wurde im Rahmen eines Deals zwischen den Parteien das UWG „eingetauscht“ gegen das Zugeständnis notwendiger Mehrheiten bei anderen Gesetzesvorhaben.

Siehe dazu die Pressemitteilungen des DDV vom 28.05. und der FDP vom 27.05.2004.

Der Bundesrat wird am 11.06. voraussichtlich Einspruch gegen die vom Bundestag beschlossene Gesetzesfassung einlegen. Dieser Einspruch wird dann allerdings an der Kanzlermehrheit im Bundestag scheitern. 

Für den Bereich Telefonmarketing bedeutet dies: Die bisherige jahrzehntealte restriktive Rechtsprechung wird – Europa und aller Überzeugungskunst zum Trotz - gesetzlich zementiert.
Unzulässig ist nach dem neuen UWG 
„... eine Werbung mit Telefonanrufen gegenüber Verbrauchern ohne deren Einwilligung oder gegenüber sonstigen Marktteilnehmern ohne deren zumindest mutmaßliche Einwilligung.“

Der DDV wird im Juli mehrere Specials zum neuen UWG durchführen, um den Mitgliedern die Feinheiten des neuen Rechts praxisgerecht aufzubereiten.




Der DDV hat in den vergangen Jahren massiv für eine Regelung des UWG gestritten, die – zumindest im Detailpunkt Telefonmarketing – gleichermaßen den Interessen der Verbraucher wie denen der werbungtreibenden Wirtschaft entspricht. So zum Beispiel in der öffentlichen Anhörung des federführenden Rechtsausschusses des Deutschen Bundestages am 14. Januar 2004.Im Vorfeld hatte sich DDV-Präsidentin Kerstin Plehwe nochmals an alle 33 Mitglieder des Rechtsausschusses gewandt und Kritikpunkte sowie Konsequenzen der von der Bundesregierung vorgeschlagenen Opt-in-Regelung dargestellt (insbesondere Abbau von 50.000 Arbeitsplätzen und Nichteinrichtung 50.000 weiterer in Deutschland; damit einhergehend Verlust von Ausbildungsplätzen; Konkurrenzsituationen durch liberale Regelung im EU-Ausland; Empfehlung der Opt-out-Regelung durch verschiedene Rechtsgutachten; Bevormundung des Verbrauchers). 


Der DDV hatte dabei erneut sehr deutlich gemacht, dass die angestrebte Liberalisierung des Telefonmarketing keineswegs auf dem Rücken des Verbrauchers ausgetragen werden soll und darf. Gewollt ist vielmehr eine sinnvolle Liberalisierung bei gleichzeitiger verantwortungsvoller Selbstregulierung. Die vom Council TeleMedien- und Call Center Services eingesetzte Task Force (Michael Martin, Patrick Tapp, Wolfgang Wiencke, Barbara Klug – ergänzt durch Juristen) hatte dem Bundestagsrechtsausschuss im Dezember ein detailliertes Maßnahmenpaket präsentiert, das im Interesse des Verbraucherschutzes nach Inkrafttreten einer Opt-out-Regelung sofort umgesetzt werden soll: 

Verbindliche Branchenregeln für faires Telefonmarketing (Ehrenkodex mit Mindeststandards wie Grundsätzen der Wahrheit und Klarheit, Aufklärungspflichten, Schutz von Minderjährigen, Mitarbeiterschulung); 
Aufbau einer verbindlichen Telefon-Robinsonliste, die folgende Vorgaben erfüllt: Hoher Bekanntheitsgrad in der Bevölkerung, alleinige Kostentragung für Aufbau und Unterhaltung durch die Branche, d.h. ohne Mitfinanzierung durch den Verbraucher, Sicherstellung schneller und einfacher Erreichbarkeit;
Einrichtung einer Beschwerdestelle für Telefonmarketing unter Einbeziehung der beteiligten Verkehrskreise (Verbraucherschützer, usw.) als Anlaufstelle für Beschwerden von Verbrauchern und Wettbewerbern.

Erwartetermaßen erfolgte während der Anhörung keine klare Positionierung seitens der anwesenden Abgeordneten des Rechtsausschusses. Die Anhörung wurde komplett aufgezeichnet und ist nunmehr Basis für die weitere Meinungsbildung. Die sich in den nächsten Monaten anschließende zweite und dritte Lesung des Bundestages ist bislang terminlich noch nicht fixiert. Von einem Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes wird man realistischerweise frühestens zur Jahresmitte ausgehen können.

Laut Gesetzentwurf der Bundesregierung sollen Anrufe von Unternehmen an Geschäftsleute und Verbraucher als „belästigende Werbung“ im UWG grundsätzlich verboten werden. Nach diesem Opt-in-Prinzip darf ein Unternehmen einen Kunden nur anrufen, wenn dieser zuvor seine Einwilligung erteilt hat. Außer in Deutschland herrscht innerhalb der EU lediglich in Griechenland und Dänemark eine derartig restriktive Rechtslage.

Nach Auffassung des Bundesrates sei ein Anruf nur dann eine unzumutbare Belästigung, wenn der Angerufene ausdrücklich seinen entgegenstehen Willen geäußert habe. Bei Einführung einer solchen Opt-out-Regelung empfiehlt der DDV unter anderem eine Telefon-Robinson-Liste. In dieses Verzeichnis können sich Verbraucher kostenlos eintragen, wenn sie keine Anrufe von Unternehmen erhalten wollen.

ZITAT ENDE-----

Nunja, die Medallie hat 2 Seiten. Vermutlich gehen die CC-Betreiber nach Polen, von dem in letzter Zeit eine Einladung offiziell ausgesprochen wurde. Man verfügt dort über modernste Infrastruktur und günstigste Steuerkonditionen. Sogar deutsche Mitarbeiter wären eingeladen, sich dort anzusiedeln und im CC zu arbeiten.

Also so oder so werden die Werbe-Orgien am Telefon zunehmen, da das Telefon-Marketing als eine der besten Kommunikationsmethoden im "Werbe-Mix" anzusehen ist.
Angesichts dessen ist eine gute persönliche Abwehrstrategie unverzichtbar, denke ich.

Gruß wazi 8)


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2004)

wazi schrieb:
			
		

> Also so oder so werden die Werbe-Orgien am Telefon zunehmen,



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich aus verschiedensten Gründen nur empfehlen, keinen 
Eintrag im Telefonbuch zu haben. Wen ich an der Strippe haben will, bestimme ich noch immer selber.
Auch auf die alberne Sitte in Deutschland sich mit Namen zu melden(privat) zu verzichten , die übrigens auf 
ein uraltes Reichspostgesetz zurückgeht,  in dem verankert war , daß der deutsche Volksgenosse
 sich mit Namen zu melden hätte, hilft ungemein. Die paar Anrufe , die per PC-Zufallswahlen eintrudeln, liegen bei
unter 5 pro Jahr. Auch bei solchen Abzockermethoden über Reverserufnummernidentifikation hilft es ungemein......

Zur Info , es gibt kein Land auf dem Globus außer Deutschland , in dem man sich (privat) mit Namen meldet.

cp


----------



## wazi (29 Mai 2004)

@ Captain Picard,

was hast du so an Erfahrungen gemacht?

Bei mir habe ich ebenfalls auf einen Eintrag verzichtet. 
Und seit dem praktisch Ruhe. Nur gelegentlich bricht noch ein Werbe-Banause über eine automatische Nummerngenerierung durch. Aber der "verhungert" entweder im AB oder der Hörer ist sofort kommentarlos
wieder aufgelegt.
Auf den AB hat noch kein Werbe-Banause aufgesprochen und durch das sofortige Auflegen zerstöre ich deren Konzept komplett. :lol:

Gruß wazi 8)


----------

